# Sesame Place or Busch Gardens Season Tickets?



## esk444 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone here ever get season tickets to Busch Gardens Williamsburg or Sesame Place?  

I was interesting in getting the Sesame Place Super Grover Passport or the Busch Gardens Williamsburg Platinum Passport, as they give you access to all 9 Anheuser Busch Worlds of Discovery Resorts.  I live in between Williamsburg and Philly, so I think I could do both a couple of times along with a trip to Orlando during the summer to hit SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens Tampa.

I was wondering if the Super Grover Passport gets you any benefits in Williamsburg or Orlando other than free admission and parking.  In particular, the 10% discount on food and merchandise, reserved seating at shows, and ride again privileges.  

Similarly, whether the Busch Gardens Williamsburg or the Florida Platinum Passports get you reserved seating and ride again privileges in Sesame Place.

Also, did any Super Grover Passport holder have problems getting ride again privileges at Sesame Place, as it's at the ride operator's discretion?

Thanks.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2009)

esk444 said:


> Anyone here ever get season tickets to Busch Gardens Williamsburg or Sesame Place?
> 
> I was interesting in getting the Sesame Place Super Grover Passport or the Busch Gardens Williamsburg Platinum Passport, as they give you access to all 9 Anheuser Busch Worlds of Discovery Resorts.  I live in between Williamsburg and Philly, so I think I could do both a couple of times along with a trip to Orlando during the summer to hit SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Busch Gardens Tampa.
> 
> ...




The only input I have for you is that all of Anheuser Busch's theme parks are up for sale.  If they get one buyer it might not matter.  If they are sold to separate entities, as I am sure they probably will be, getting the Busch Theme park pass might be a bad idea.  I know nothing about the other place.  I used to own season passes to Busch Gardens in Tampa, because I lived there, but only used them at that park.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 22, 2009)

The Blackstone Group already bought the parks from AB.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> The Blackstone Group already bought the parks from AB.




wow.  That was quick. I only heard yesterday they were up for sale.  ARe they going to keep the name?


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 23, 2009)

Go read this article:

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/200910/1455/

In general Blackstone's model is to buy up companies and quickly cut costs and stabilize operations.  They then sell the company for more than they paid.   The slant here is that they may just keep the theme parks.  

Go read this also, if you have any interest:

http://www.blackstone.com/news/press_releases/10-7-2009.pdf


----------



## bookworm (Oct 25, 2009)

We are considering the same thing. We have had sesame place passports for a few years, but never super grover. What is interesting is that platinum passports for different ab locations are suprisingly widely different prices. It pays to check all the different websites and compare prices. I believe San Antonio was the best price but I think you have to activate the pass there first. If you go on the websites, you can click on the passports and it will give details about what is included and what isn't. If you need more info, just call.

Also, a great deal is the buy 3 get 1 free discount code for sesame place. It will not be activated until later this year. It sounds like it may only work in Dec/Jan, but the flyer wasn't totally clear on this. You have to buy all four of the same kind of pass. You can, later, upgrade a pass if you choose to. We have done this in the past. The code is sp4pack. An awesome deal in my opinion. I think we can get 4 passes for all the parks for a full year for something like $500 or so.


----------



## trinaqueen (Oct 25, 2009)

*I have the pass*

I purchased the family pack of Platinum Passes in Williamsburg.  I used it a lot this year.  We went to Williamsburg about 10 times, and then spent 8 days in Orlando.  I stayed at HGVC SeaWorld, so it was really easy to get to the waterpark and SeaWorld. We didn't make it to Tampa, maybe next year. 
Next Saturday we are going to the Halloween Sesame Place Celebration.  

I love it!


----------



## esk444 (Oct 25, 2009)

trinaqueen said:


> I purchased the family pack of Platinum Passes in Williamsburg.  I used it a lot this year.  We went to Williamsburg about 10 times, and then spent 8 days in Orlando.  I stayed at HGVC SeaWorld, so it was really easy to get to the waterpark and SeaWorld. We didn't make it to Tampa, maybe next year.
> Next Saturday we are going to the Halloween Sesame Place Celebration.
> 
> I love it!



I was curious to see if the Williamsburg Platinum Passport Holders get ride again privileges or reserved seating at shows at Sesame Place, or if its solely reserved for Super Grover Platinum Passport holders.  

If you are going to Sesame Place, you should check to see if they will give you the same benefits. 

FYI, according to Sesame Place's facebook page, the crowds this fall have been horrendous because there are only a limited amount of rides open, as all of the water rides are closed.  Plus, regular tickets are sold as 2 day passes and a lot of people are trying to get their 2nd day in before the season closes.  You might want to check that page out before you go.


----------



## esk444 (Oct 25, 2009)

bookworm said:


> We are considering the same thing. We have had sesame place passports for a few years, but never super grover. What is interesting is that platinum passports for different ab locations are suprisingly widely different prices. It pays to check all the different websites and compare prices. I believe San Antonio was the best price but I think you have to activate the pass there first. If you go on the websites, you can click on the passports and it will give details about what is included and what isn't. If you need more info, just call.
> 
> Also, a great deal is the buy 3 get 1 free discount code for sesame place. It will not be activated until later this year. It sounds like it may only work in Dec/Jan, but the flyer wasn't totally clear on this. You have to buy all four of the same kind of pass. You can, later, upgrade a pass if you choose to. We have done this in the past. The code is sp4pack. An awesome deal in my opinion. I think we can get 4 passes for all the parks for a full year for something like $500 or so.



I know what you mean, the Florida Plat. Passports are $429 for 2 years, but the Williamsburg ones are only $299 for 2 years or $249 in San Diego  The Sesame Place Plat. Passports are slightly more expensive than the Williamburg ones, but have better benefits (i.e. 30% food/merchandise; ride again privileges; reserved seating for shows at Sesame Place).  I was just curious to see if those resort specific benefits transfer to other parks.  When SP is packed, I would think the ride again privileges and reserved seating would be pretty cool.  

I've asked guest services at Busch Gardens Williamsburg and they didn't have a clue.  Sesame Place hasn't responded to my email inquiry, but I still would like to know how it works in practice.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the Williamsburg Platinum pass and was able to get the 30% off discount at Sesame Place.  Also, the ride again privileges.


----------



## trinaqueen (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes those benefits are good at the other parks. The reserved seating and parking.


----------



## esk444 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks.  I think I'm just going to buy the Williamsburg Platinum Passport when I go in the Spring.


----------

